# Slow SSD ?



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2014)

I  have added samsung EVO 840 250 G SSD to my laptop (RV518 samsung). 
I see following in hdtune : 

*i62.tinypic.com/1h76uu.png

I guess, I should get 400mb+ .. tried Samsung's Magician, it shows little higher stats but not much difference..


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 9, 2014)

How much free space you have left in drive and how old is that drive?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2014)

Its one day old and have 192 GB free space as of now.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 10, 2014)

Have u plugged it in a SATA 3Gbps or SATA 6 Gbps port ?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, it has Intel HM55 chipset, as per it has probably sata II 3GBps port but still 3GBPS > 500mbps 

I don't think that Sata II can't give atleast 500MBps


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Well, it has Intel HM55 chipset, as per it has probably sata II 3GBps port but still 3GBPS > 500mbps
> 
> I don't think that Sata II can't give atleast 500MBps



3gbps =375MBps at MAX. You don't get max because of reasons such as voltage leakage etc. 
The speeds are okay.

- - - Updated - - -

I think that 375MBps is read+write. So, average of 165MBps is justified.


----------



## Adityag (Oct 18, 2014)

I have the same ssd and faced the same problem even when I had connected to sata III 6Gbps port and cable.
Samsung 840 evos and the normal 840 ones have a bug due to which their read speeds becomes slow.
Please update to latest firmware and install the performance restoration software which they released to remove the bug.
Samsung SSD (Solid State Drive) 850 and 840 series | Samsung SSD Website

Anandtech guys were very vocal for this issue and Samsung acknowledged them and brought this fix asap.
 AnandTech | Samsung Releases Firmware Update to Fix the SSD 840 EVO Read Performance Bug

This is only for windows users for now, other users such as mac and linux  will get the bug fixed later.
Please thaose who have samsung evo 840 ssd install and run this restoration software.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2014)

Latest firmware is *EXT0BB6Q* and my driver already have it .


----------



## Adityag (Oct 21, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Latest firmware is *EXT0BB6Q* and my driver already have it .



Please read the links I posted earlier..
Having the latest firmware won't remove the bug, you need to install and run the performance restoration software too.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 22, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Latest firmware is *EXT0BB6Q* and my driver already have it .


Nope.
the latest firmware is EXT0*C*B6Q.
Use the performance restoration tool to install it..


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Nope.
> the latest firmware is EXT0*C*B6Q.
> Use the performance restoration tool to install it..


Then where to download it as page you gave link shows :EXT0BB6Q as latest.. 

See: 

*i59.tinypic.com/iogpol.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Moreover, samsung Magician is saying its latest and there is no option to update.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 23, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Nope.
> the latest firmware is EXT0*C*B6Q.
> Use the performance restoration tool to install it..



This. Use the Performance restoration tool to get the latest firmware *EXT0CB6Q* though the website doesn't list it.


----------



## Adityag (Oct 23, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Then where to download it as page you gave link shows :EXT0BB6Q as latest..
> 
> See:
> 
> ...



On the same page where you took that screenshot, go further down and you will find the software.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2014)

takemein said:


> This. Use the Performance restoration tool to get the latest firmware *EXT0CB6Q* though the website doesn't list it.



That did the trick.

Although no change in benchmarks, I guess I will get better results if I use it on some more latest sata 3 supported laptop. I have another more recent laptop, will try on it soon.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 23, 2014)

Ricky said:


> That did the trick.
> 
> Although no change in benchmarks, I guess I will get better results if I use it on some more latest sata 3 supported laptop. I have another more recent laptop, will try on it soon.



Yes it worked for me. Try with SATA III, you should see the improvement.


----------

